

Show HN: DesignDuke - a WYSIWYG editor for styling and re-using web widgets - meow
http://designduke.com/pages/features.html

======
harrisreynolds
You need some kind of online demo similar to <http://uiblueprints.com>. I'd
like to not have to sign up just to give it a quick try.

~~~
meow
Actually we have plans to make it a standalone application (like jsfiddle)
where signup will be needed only to save and reuse widgets.

------
meow
We built this for internal use while working on a different startup product.
Looking forward to some feedback :)

